# Boat Thief BUSTED Today!



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yea Don!!  Git 'em!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice work Don
Gary


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

ooh, can't wait to run into this guy on the river. :twisted:


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Right on Don!!!!!

Better yet, watch for this vehicle around where it was stolen and at every put in and take out in the state. Most people only carry one spare tire. :wink: :shock: :twisted:


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nice job Don,
hey what kind of boat was it I am better at recoganizing boats then people?

Thanks
patrick


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*boat theft*

The boat is back in the hands of the rightful owner. Where it should be... 

We hear so much about boat theft and there is almost nothing that we can do. Today felt real good.

Gary, I know you really would have wanted to make him tap out. But, hopefully the detectives can grab him before you do. For his sake.

One, more thing to keep an eye out for. Our buddy Woody from Liquid Logics had his Yellow Airhead swiped from the parking lot of the CKS Paddlefest in Silverthorn. If everyone could keep an eye out- it would be great. Forest is an awesome guy and we don't want him to have a negative opinion of Colorado. Let's bust that punk. On Mountainbuzz's Most Wanted. Get the word out. It's not that common of a boat.


----------



## cookler (Apr 13, 2005)

Way to go Don! Might take awhile for that jerks hair to grow out. We'll keep our eye out for him in the Wash Park area.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

No doubt Don,screw tappin,there would be no tappin just duct tape and every boater that had something stolen gets a shot with a bat,give the rest to the police....Hate liars and thieves,again great job man...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I think it's only $20 to request an ID on a plate in Colorado. I might also be able to track down a name through a source who has access to databases that might contain plate numbers..

Interested, Gary?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Don said:


> One of our customers called in today to say that his boat for stolen from Wash Park area over the weekend and wanted us to keep an eye out for it. And, sure enough the guy who swiped the kayak brought it in because he got a great deal on it and it was too small for him. I recognized the boat because I had just done a custom foot foam for the kayak two weeks ago. I called the own right away, and while I was on the phone the thief split and drove away.
> 
> But, not before I got his plate numbers, personal description, and vehicle description.
> 
> ...


Great job on foiling him. I'm just glad I'm not 220 lbs because I just shaved my head two days ago and I am 6 foot.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

right on!! so he realized you knew what was up and ran leaving the boat with you!! YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*can we castrate the ba#$%&d?*

I like working with sharp knives......


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*Don's tale is a rare one*

so rarely do we catch the scumbags that rip people off... that was awesome to read about, and really too bad that the owner and a few paddling buddies did not have the priveledge of first encounter.

aint no kinda justice like rough justice


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

Yea, kudos to Don. 

I agree that the police don't follow up on this type of crime as much as parking tickets or speeding tickets. 

But, be careful about all this talk of rough justice. If you confront him, he will probably get really scared. A scared person can be aggressive and dangerous. It doesn't take much to bash in your knee or head. Even if you do more damage to him, it's not worth it. 

Also, what if he has a gun in his truck?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

..hope that schmuck has read this board and is shitting his shorts.


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

*nice work!*

Now that's customer service!

Don, what shop do you work at. I'm sure more than a few paddlers would like to shake your hand and/or buy you a beer! I rarely get down to D-town from Summit County, but if I do, I'll stop in.

I'm going to post a link to this thread on Local Paddler, Boater Talk, too if you haven't posted there already.


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.confluencekayaks.com

Confluence


----------



## detective (Apr 30, 2005)

So I found who owns that black jeep....

Bryan Wilson
1683 Poplar St.
Denver, CO 80220

You all can use this info as you see fit :wink:


----------



## johnny portage (Apr 17, 2005)

Stealing a boat is like stealing a horse but I still vote against violence. Dude should be seriously shamed. I do wonder if he's read this thread.

-j


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Before taking any vigalante action, think about a couple of things:

1) We don't know who "Detective" is, other than an anonymous poster on the 'Buzz, or whether his motives are sincere

2) We don't know how current the address info in a DMV database is or if the guy that ripped off has moved a few times since he got his tags, and 

3) We don't know if the guy that ripped off the boat owned the vehicle that was traced - its possible that the thief borrowed a buddy's vehicle to go sell the boat.

Right now the lawmen should have enough to go on to bust the guy. Leave it to the pros, if the person listed above is indeed the thief, it'll al be public record eventually.

--Andy


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Busted*

I wouldn't be too worried, no one needs to do anything to this guy. He'll get his soon enough. I talked to the case detective yesterday. They caught up with our wrangler buddy and he's giving his statement mid week. It's hard to prove he's the one who lifted the kayak. But, he his busted for receiving stolen property and trying to sell stolen property.


----------



## ALPENGLOW (Mar 15, 2005)

*Thanks Don & the Confluence Crew*

Nice work and follow through on this one Don. Glad to hear that he was tracked down and won't be pulling any more of this kind of thing if he knows what's good for him.

Mark


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

I know everyone else has said it.. but thanks for the headsup Don. It suck that there are assholes like that in our community. Sadly, I am going to have to be extra careful and change some of my usual habits. I am a chronic cartop kayaker. Just seeing the kayak up there makes it feel like I am ALWAYS about to go kayaking.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That's good to hear they caught up to the thief!

I had skis stolen from the roof of my truck after coming back from snowmaking at Keystone back in 91. I was in school at DU and was snowmaking during winter break and came home about 2am. Woke up at 6am to see my skis gone and my rack busted. Man was I bummed......

Now I am glad that my kayaks fit inside my vehicles, making them a lot tougher to steal. That and my Aussie guards pretty well.:mrgreen:


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Um... isn't this post 2 years old?


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

paddlebizzle said:


> Um... isn't this post 2 years old?


ahhahahahahahah ok.. i guess your right, for some reason it popped up on my 'active threads' list... so i thought it was new.. better read the date posted next time. hahahahah good catch.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

*river JU-ju*

^5`s Don! great job! He will get his due................like you said, and if he is a kayaker , may the river powers take their toll from him, their fee isn`t cheap! as most of us can attest! 
Kendo


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a police buddy who could run the plates if anyone wants to know where he lives?


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, I wasn't going to say anything but take a look at the dates on this thread. It is almost 3 years old!


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

psshh....details


----------

